# 62 Rockers Panel Moldings on non 62 Impalas



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wondering what are the thoughts of this.Automatically I think of someone hiding bad Rockers,but I kinda like the chrome look of em. :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

im not to sure but i think they were offered as an option for 63 and 64 as well... i think it looks good


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

I dont like it. :biggrin:


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD. I ALSO HEARD THAT IT WAS OFFERED ON THE 63-64


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't say its ghetto, but I don't like them on 63 or 64.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

It is ghetto when guys use them to cover up problems though.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 26 2009, 05:40 PM~13122143
> *It is ghetto when guys use them to cover up problems though.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

62 rockers pannels are only correct for 62s.

No rocker mouldings were offered in 63-64s.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

No. you dont see people putting 63 trim on 64's do you? wtf :twak: :nono: :guns: :ugh: :nosad:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I think they look good on 61s and 62s ONLY.. When I see em on 63s and 64s I think it really contrast the style of the molding of em..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i always did like them on the homie Lone Star car


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

could be a cover up for rust repair :scrutinize:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13122956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cizar dont need rizockers


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13122956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO ME- this is the prime example of when not to use them. Those Roccers totaly take away fROm the Super Sports thic molding.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 26 2009, 09:23 PM~13123157
> *TO ME- this is the prime example of when not to use them. Those Roccers totaly take away fROm the Super Sports thic molding.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

no sir... i dont like it. but were dual rear antennas offered on 64's?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

they look good on 62s only


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 26 2009, 07:31 PM~13123251
> *no sir... i dont like it. but were dual rear antennas offered on 64's?
> *


Yes.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Right had the wire, left was a dummy.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

looks damn good to me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13122956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone liked em enuff to buy the car


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 10:24 PM~13148273
> *damn flashback
> someone liked em enuff to buy the car
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i personally dont like them on other years than 62


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 08:24 PM~13148273
> *damn flashback
> someone liked em enuff to buy the car
> *


Why you quote me-- jus cause someone bought it dont mean it looks good. there is alot of ugly ass additions to BAD ASS RIDES. and if he likes it- THEN GOOD FOR HIM- ITS HIS FUCCIN CAR. I didnt buy it for him- DID YOU???


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

That's his car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 1 2009, 11:37 PM~13150224
> *Why you quote me-- jus cause someone bought it dont mean it looks good. there is alot of ugly ass additions to BAD ASS RIDES. and if he likes it- THEN GOOD FOR HIM- ITS HIS FUCCIN CAR. I didnt buy it for him- DID YOU???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks good on the 64 SS, not to sure how it would look on a non-SS, because I'm not liking it on the 63

IMO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 11:50 AM~13153682
> *Looks good on the 64 SS, not to sure how it would look on a non-SS, because I'm not liking it on the 63
> 
> IMO
> *


heres some on my old car, non ss,
i like them on all cars 58 to 64.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Okay...it looks good on 64 non-SS's as well :biggrin: Maybe its just the color on the 63 :dunno: Too many factors, build it how you like it :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 2 2009, 11:56 AM~13153768
> *Okay...it looks good on 64 non-SS's as well :biggrin: Maybe its just the color on the 63 :dunno: Too many factors, build it how you like it :cheesy:
> *


it looks like side molding on the 63 is white, maybe if it wasnt white...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Mar 2 2009, 09:24 AM~13152109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realize it was yours- I thought I was respondin to the guy that first bROught up your car.
O well--- it still dont change how I think- and it dont need to change how you think- its your car :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 2 2009, 01:55 PM~13154756
> *OOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPS
> O WELL-- then he bought somethin that he liked- that some of us thinkhas ugly molding on it- It was his money- so fuc it, Its not my car or money--as long as he likes it like i said--LOL
> I didnt realize it was yours- I thought I was respondin to the guy that first bROught up your car.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13148273
> *damn flashback
> someone liked em enuff to buy the car
> *


you should have never sold it


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

The 62 and 64s look good but not 63s, the side trim and rocker molding is to close on the 63.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't like it


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13159249
> *The 62 and 64s look good but not 63s, the side trim and rocker molding is to close on the 63.
> *


x2


----------

